# Playalinda Information Needed



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

Anyone know the current conditions at Playalinda? Is the weed gone? Surf conditions? Thanks would like to get my feet in the sand this weekend.


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

Water is very clear, surf is about 2-3, and blues, tarpons, and thousand of lady fish. They are everywhere. Looking for school of mullet, then throw any lures you have in that school and 99.9999% you will have a hit within a couple of minutes. Have fun....


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I may have to make a trip over there, never been before. What's the best way to get to Playalinda from Winter Park/Maitland?

I don't mind ladyfish. They're a blast to catch on light tackle.


----------



## 3slamman (Oct 19, 2006)

Was at Playalinda Friday last week and Yestraday. Caught a ton of blues on finger mullet and a few whiting on shrimp, also got a bunch of ladyfish but can't eat them. The best way to get there from winter park is 408 east to 50 east, go north 1 exit on 95 and head east on that exit, it dead ends into Playalinda. There are a few bait shops along the way but I like Action Bait on the right. Good Luck


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

From Altamonte, I go 17-92 to Ronald Regan 427 then turn right on Lake Mary Blvd like going to airport. Follow Lake Mary to 46E to 95 south 1 exit Garden St which will take you out to the beach. I use Skeeterlogoons blue building on left after RR, can't miss it. Run by Redfish Rich.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Thanks, any particular lot I should try? I'm just going to have a couple 7' light spinning rods, probably going to throw some lures. I'd like to find some structure to pull some flounder off of if there's some around. I'll go either tonight or early in the morning.


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

They close at dusk. I usually fish lot 1 but others fish farther up


----------



## Dolphinpier (Aug 15, 2006)

emanuel said:


> I may have to make a trip over there, never been before. What's the best way to get to Playalinda from Winter Park/Maitland?
> 
> I don't mind ladyfish. They're a blast to catch on light tackle.


Follow me  

My 9 Year old daughter and I are going early Saturday morning. Will be fishing lot # 9. She wants a big redfish like daddy caught last week, 42 inches.


----------



## Dolphinpier (Aug 15, 2006)

There is another bait shop on the right about two or three blocks past Action. It seems to be a little more geared to the surf fisherman. Personally I like all three bait shops in that 3 - 4 block area. All of them are very helpful with answering questions.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I'm going to hit it early in the morning, then on to my friend's house to work on his boat. Got to put in a new transducer and install the downriggers. Once we do that, time to rig up his new combos and head south for some bluewater trolling. 
"All aboard the USS Lizardfish, never a dry moment."
:--|


----------



## 3slamman (Oct 19, 2006)

Hey all

Just got back from Playalinda. Got one very small whiting and 12 good size Blues. Blues on Frozen finger mullet, Whiting on shrimp. Only bite on shrimp was the whiting and a small crab that got foul hooked. Bite came right after high tide. Fished at number 7 today was at the one after eddy creek yestraday when I got the other blues and I think I was at the eddy creek entrance last Friday when I got Blues and a couple of Whiting. Let me know how things go for you and if you ever need anyone to fish with let me know. 

Good Luck All


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Like I said, I'll be down there early morning. Probably will hit the first lot. Look for the little white toyota truck with the smashed in back end. It's been about a month since I've gone, so even a blue or ladyfish will be fun to tangle with.


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

I'm going to have to wait until next week (working weekends this month)
Wed and Thur morning high tides are 10:27 and 11:06 AM respectively. I can sleep in and still make sunrise / high tide without having to wake up at zero dark thirty! Now all I need is some cooperative surf conditions! 

I'm going to pick up some Killer Beez finger mullet at Wal-Mart. They have frozen, and also a brined variety that doesn't need freezing / refrigeration. Too lazy to find my own!


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

if the weed's gone I'm in for a Playlinda run. Weeds have been so bad for the the last 3 weeks I usually caught whiting/weed balls and blues as they ran through if I didn't catch weeds on teh casts. No weeds means a pretty good chance for long line fishing. I never really fish lot 1, I usually drive to lot 10 or 12. If there seems to be a large gathering of folks at lot 1, I might just have to keep a lookout for that toyota and try it out myself. Where there are poons there are big biters. If you see a silver Subie Forrester, that'd be me.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I got there at about 9, and was told that nothing had been hitting up until then. Startted throwing a plug and got two nice blues and a ladyfish. Not alot of people out there and only a few blues. Very little bait to be seen but it was clean and the water looked great down there at lot 1. Nothing else for the next 2+ hours so called it quits at noon.

Going bluewater this weekend. Hopefully I can finally put a wahoo in my friend's boat.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Were*

the weeds still bad Emanuel?? Last time i fish cocoa beach....they were really bad. I do alot of livebait fishing, and they got foul up pretty fast with the weeds.....:--|


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

I was north of the ramp from 8-11:30 on Saturday. No weeds and no fish but lots of fishers. I had one hook up around 10:30. Not sure what it was, it came out of the water three times and then the line went slack. I thought I lost it but it tighteh up again and then what ever it was decided to head east and that was it broken off.

Only saw one blue caught all morning and that was on steel.


----------

